# Word:Quicktime and a TIFF (uncompressed) decompressor are needed to see this picture?



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

I got a document from someone and while browsing through all images show this warning: 'Quicktime and a TIFF (uncompressed) decompressor are needed to see this picture'. I have no clue what this means, since I have Quicktime. Can I solve this by altering something in my Word 2002 (updated ect)?

KoosHopeloos


----------



## JSA (Jan 30, 2007)

I have just had the same problem. Were you able to fix it?


----------

